# NBD: the mysterious Ibanez Soundgear bass



## xfilth (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, I snatched this bass on ebay, but no one could really figure out what it was (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/189793-ibanez-soundgear-identification.html). 

Today I received it and the first thing I did was look in the neck pocket for clues as to what it might be. On the neck "SR 1000 #2" was stamped and on the body "SR1010e". After a bit of reading I found that there were no ash bodied SR1010e's in the European or American markets, which leads me to believe (as also suggested in my earlier thread) that this is a Japanese home market model.

I will leave it at that and say that this bass is of amazing quality. Definitely on par (if not better) than my (Indonesian) Prestige SR1006efm! I can't believe this bass is 18 years old. Apart from some very slight wear, it's mint (electronic cavity plastic still on!) - virtually no fretwear at all. Plays and sounds like a dream! I was honestly surprised by the IBZ USA C2 pickups - they sound absolutely great! Definitely complements my SR1006efm's USA Bartolinis very well. I haven't explored the power curve system that much, but I don't think I will use it a lot, although it could definitely come in handy - http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g125/danomite64/Basses/PowerCurve1b.jpg 
I am really in love with the woods of this bass. I love the look, feel and weight of ash! This bass weighs around 7.5lbs where my SR1006efm weighs around 14lbs! My left shoulder is definitely going to thank me after long rehearsals and gigs with this bass 
The wenge/bubinga neck is fast and the wenge fretboard is nicely grainy and looks awesome (almost like a cell shaded rosewood if that makes any sense ).

I have some coated EB strings on the way I will try on this axe. I will probably post a cover or some other demonstration of the bass.

Ah well, I have bored you enough:


----------



## Murmel (Mar 7, 2012)

I usually think Soundgears look awful.

But that's pretty damn hot.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 7, 2012)

^A nice piece of wood can save everything, imo!  Solid colors are just so bland. My SR1006EFM:


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice catch, dude!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 7, 2012)

Bloody gorgeous! Nice photography too.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! Photos are taken with my phone, though I am seriously GAS'ing for a DSLR and some nice lenses!


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 7, 2012)

I love me some old Ibanez Guitar/Basses. 

That one is gorgeous.


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 7, 2012)

WOO!! Happy NBD!!!


----------



## guitareben (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Bevo (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice pictures and a great looking bass!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh my God. That is fucking gorgeous. Congrats on the awesome bass, dude!


----------



## roast (Mar 8, 2012)

That is omnomnomnom. Gorgeous.


----------



## Miek (Mar 8, 2012)

I wish Ibanez would make guitars with wenge necks, that is delicious


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 8, 2012)

xfilth said:


> ^A nice piece of wood can save everything, imo!  Solid colors are just so bland. My SR1006EFM:



I'd kill to get the 5 string version of this bass


----------



## xfilth (Mar 8, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> I'd kill to get the 5 string version of this bass



Just buy one and no one gets hurt?


----------



## xfilth (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's a test drive of the bass with a song from my band:


----------



## Hankey (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice grain pattern on that body! Awesome playing as well ...


----------



## Bevo (Mar 9, 2012)

Different music yet very refreshing!

I like the way you played and with the pic it sounded great, I need to try a pic with my guitar..


----------



## Miek (Mar 9, 2012)

Reminds me Gogol Bordello and Orange Range!


----------



## xfilth (Mar 9, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Different music yet very refreshing!
> 
> I like the way you played and with the pic it sounded great, I need to try a pic with my guitar..



Thanks man! Yeah, I love the twanginess you get with a hard pick attack and some new strings 



Miek said:


> Reminds me Gogol Bordello and Orange Range!



I'll have to check them out


----------



## iron blast (Mar 10, 2012)

That song was awesome man. What where you running thru amp sim/pre or an actual amp? Your tone was great.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 10, 2012)

iron blast said:


> That song was awesome man. What where you running thru amp sim/pre or an actual amp? Your tone was great.



All Axe Fx II - no post processing


----------



## COBHC (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful bass. Really enjoyed the song too , it reminds abit of elvenking.


----------



## xfilth (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks mate  

I'll have to check them out


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks gorgeous. Nice one!


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 17, 2012)

Thats great man!

great playing aswell!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Mar 23, 2012)

DAT NECK!!!!


----------



## Necris (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I was wrong about the model after all.  Still...


----------



## broj15 (Mar 23, 2012)

Killer bass dude. Love that finish and that pickup configuration. I love your bands overall sound too. Happy NBD.


----------

